# Looking for new banner ideas again....



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Any help would be appreciated!!

Slogans:
Frighteners Entertainment 
No Cheap Junk

Frighteners Entertainment
100% Haunter Approved

New Graphics:?

Z, I like what you've done with your rotating banners....Got some time?? ​


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Are you looking for new slogans or want to use the ones you posted?
100% haunter approved is a good one!

I wouldn't use the one with Cheap Junk in it though...(not appealing to me anyways) makes it sound like you are Really expensive.

I will try and think (hope I don't hurt myself haha) of something for ideas for you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm game for anything.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

here's a couple 
FE
Scaring the pants off you since ????
Making your skin crawl since ????
Walking with the Dead since ????
For all things Frightenly Scarey


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Something like this maybe?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

How about, "We DON'T sell CRAP!"

Okay, maybe not.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment 
Where Your Nightmares Come True


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment
The Best of the Worst

We Care-y about Scary

The Tops in Horror Props


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Frightener's Entertainment:

All that
and a pair of underwear, too.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol my vote is for slimy's or scaring the pants off you since.... lol 

Twisted that looks pretty awesome!!! hmmmmm i could you use in the future  me needs a banner but need a website first lol...


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

"The prices ain't bad.......but my breath is!"LOL
Serving the undead since_________
I like the haunter approved too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is getting really fun...Maybe a contest??


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I like the "scaring the pants off you" suggestion.

"Things that go bump in the night....we've got them"


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

​​​Frighteners Entertainment​
Freaky Real Ingenious Ghost Haunting Teasers Ensuring Numerous Endeavors Reality Shaken​
Eccentric Nocturnal Tombstones Earthbound Rotten Tattered Appendage Illuminating Neurotic Macabre Eclipsed Nocturnal Terror

a long one just for fun


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

For the Haunter in You
Evil's New Home
Prices so Cheap....They're Scary
For a good time call.......oh wait a minute, wrong business!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Frightener's Entertainment

Purveyors of goulish delight
for Halloween fright


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

How about:

Free beer with every order.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Scary props for old and new blood

The ordainment for entertainment.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

FE
Putting the scare in the home haunt


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Interesting ideas!!

any more graphics?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Tell us what you want FE? A little more specific.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ZF has a good one for the HauntForum gift wares?
I like the look of Halloween.com's too.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, at Jeff's request I created a new ad banner for him to use here. Have a look-see:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I like!! I like!! Makes me want to know more about FE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

scareme said:


> I like!! I like!! Makes me want to know more about FE.


LOL, please don't ask me what I'm wearing!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love the banner

So Jeff what color are those underoos?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

underwear that fun to wear. 

or am I mixing up an underoo with that animal in austrailia?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Do you have a font idea or like any of these?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

These look good.
Still entertaining banner ideas.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

looking for flash style or more simple?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like roll overs, open for anything, just not annoying.


----------

